
Jordan Peterson: “Announcing Thinkspot, a new online communication platform” - shawndumas
https://mobile.twitter.com/jordanbpeterson/status/1138884519669436417
======
wyoh
That's nice but didn't he plan/announce an alternative to Patreon? With
Voxadpocalypse, securing the means of financing is essential to keep hearing
diverse voices and not what a small cabal wants you to hear.

~~~
gl0pratch3t
I am pretty sure this that alternative.

~~~
mindcrash
It is. It doubles as a way of funding and a platform to present ideas
(probably through any kind of media) and to discuss about said ideas. And as
long as you don't break the law (which I think means United States law) you
will not be censored in any way.

------
brodouevencode
Here's the direct link to the platform:
[https://www.ts.today/](https://www.ts.today/)

